# (SOLVED)-need help with Linksys WUSB100 v2

## FizzyWidget

when I do lsusb i see

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1737:0078 Linksys WUSB100 v2 RangePlus Wireless Network Adapter [Ralink RT3070]
```

so i know that my system can see it, i have compiled the kernel module for it, but when i do modprobe rt2800usb, it doesnt say anything and when i do insmod it shows up,there just inst a device made for it, wondering if i should compile it built-in instead of a module.

Does it require any firmware to be loaded for it? I did look through portage but didnt see any for this dongle, then again i could have over looked it.

Anyone have this dongle and has managed to get it working?

----------

## Gusar

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> Does it require any firmware to be loaded for it?

 

Yes. Install the linux-firmware package. And keep the driver as module.

----------

## FizzyWidget

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *Dark Foo wrote:*   Does it require any firmware to be loaded for it? 
> 
> Yes. Install the linux-firmware package. And keep the driver as module.

 

doest seem to have helped

----------

## Gusar

Well, my crystal ball is on the fritz, so I'm afraid I can't provide further help.

----------

## FizzyWidget

BUMP

After a week of googling and reading up i still cannot get getntoo to see this card, i have compiled modules - built in, added firmware, removed firmware insmod'ed modprobe'd, and still this little shit will not show up, other than an entry in dmesg saying that it was unplugged and plugged in.

Does anyone have this usb adaptor and can help, its a pain in the ass not being able to connect to networks that are set wireless-N only as my laptop can only do up to G

----------

## Hu

As a shot in the dark, try this.  Unplug the device.  Reboot to clear out any weirdness.  Turn kernel logging up to maximum.  Save dmesg to a file.  Plug in the device.  Save dmesg to a second file.  Turn kernel logging back down to normal.  Compare the files.  Optionally, share the files here so we can check them as well.

----------

## FizzyWidget

Have good news its now working, seems i had to select unknown chipsets option in kernel

edit: also pisses me off how iwconfig says that there is no encryption on either wireless card, even though it is, as you cant connect to my router otherwise

----------

## FrankRizz0

I have a friend using the same usb stick, but he's trying to install gentoo, and can't get his network up and running.  I have just returned to gentoo after about 3 years, so my skills / memory about it are limited.  Is there a module he can load that will get his network up and running?  If so, what is the command ( sorry guys, been a long time, just getting my own Gentoo system back up and running ).  Just noticed it's actually a wubsb600n v2.

----------

## Gusar

 *FrankRizz0 wrote:*   

> Just noticed it's actually a wubsb600n v2.

 

Then post lsusb output, so we can know if it uses a Ralink chipset or something else. If it's Ralink, the module is rt2800usb, and the thing should work out of the box provided you have the linux-firmware package installed.

----------

